# Default Develop Settings



## yorkiemom (Jun 10, 2012)

I saw in the Starter kit that the Develop default settings are


 White balance: As Shot
 Blacks: 5
 Brightness: 50
 Contrast: 25
 Point Curve: Medium
 Sharpening: 25
 Color noise reduction: 25
 Profile: Adobe Standard

I noticed that mine are always set to "0". Not that I mind, but is there a reason why mine do not show the defaults?


----------



## erro (Jun 10, 2012)

Your book shows the defaults for LR 3. In LR 4 the sliders have changed, and everything is at zero. The scales in LR 3 and 4 can't be compared by simple numerical values.


----------



## yorkiemom (Jun 10, 2012)

Ahhh. Thanks!


----------

